

Video of Large Solar Flare, courtesy of NASA - rocksy
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/06/08/video-largest-solar-flare-ever/

======
kmccarth
great, high-res images here:
[http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/159616/20110608/biggest-
sola...](http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/159616/20110608/biggest-solar-flare-
brightens-up-photos.htm)

